# BMC Speedfox



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BMC Speedfox AMP e-bike first ride - Mtbr.com

Good bike. One downside is these Internal Shimano batteries are so big that it makes the downtubes huge.

I did a ride in the Swiss Alps with this bike and climbed 14,000 feet. Battery changes, long ride. Much tired.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

It’s pricey for the spec’d componentry. It does offer a front Carbon triangle but big deal. I would choose the Focus 29er Jam2.


----------

